# Wellness Core Puppy for Sensitive Stomach?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Was the Breeder feeding the Diamond to the litter of pups?

I would also take your pup in to be checked by your Vet to rule out any problems.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I haven't used the Wellness Core Puppy, but I have the Wellness Core Large Breed in Ella's food rotation. She likes it and does well on it. I think they have it in puppy too.

When I first got Ella she had a very sensitive stomach. She grew out of it though. I think it's okay to switch food as long as you rule out other problems with the vet. Ella kept getting recurring diarrhea every 2-3 weeks and her fecal samples kept coming back negative for the usual puppy causes for diarrhea. After a few months the vet decided to have me try experimenting with her food. I switched her to grain free and she did much better.

Also, make sure you don't over feed. If a puppy overeats it can cause diarrhea.

Good luck.


----------



## JimG (Feb 1, 2013)

Carolina Mom & ktkins7:
Yes, Diamond Large Breed Puppy was what the breeder fed the litter. Tucker has been to the vet twice & fecal was negative. As to overfeeding, the vet volunteered to supply the correct amount if I give him the KCAL info for the Wellness Core Puppy. 2 more days of boiled chicken & rice & I start introducing the Wellness.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

We had a similar issue with our golden--we finally ended up using the Prescription Diet w/d and it really helped. We actually just give her a mix of that plus regular food (we use the Kirkland Signature Chicken and Rice) and we've had good luck. It's expensive but when we mix it, it lasts a long time and she quit having problems. Her tests always came back normal so I think it was a combination of anxiety when we were gone and needing the digestive support dog food.


----------

